# Aluminum HTS rims



## catfish (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone on here ever seen any aluminum hard tire safety rims?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2014)

What?!?!?!:eek:


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2014)

.....Have now......


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 26, 2014)

Could you post a picture of the inside of the rim?  A quick peek at google books- search for "aluminum bicycle rims" narrowed down by 19th Century and free google e-books found a bunch of references.  A little digging will probably turn up some manufacturers.  "Eagle" is one mentioned in 1893-
http://books.google.com/books?id=hp...wAw#v=onepage&q=Aluminum bicycle rims&f=false
There was an orgy of tire experimentation in 1892-1893, so the bike could have used hard tires, cushion tirese, some order of proprietary pneumatic or who knows what...


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2014)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Could you post a picture of the inside of the rim?  A quick peek at google books- search for "aluminum bicycle rims" narrowed down by 19th Century and free google e-books found a bunch of references.  A little digging will probably turn up some manufacturers.  "Eagle" is one mentioned in 1893-
> http://books.google.com/books?id=hp...wAw#v=onepage&q=Aluminum bicycle rims&f=false
> There was an orgy of tire experimentation in 1892-1893, so the bike could have used hard tires, cushion tirese, some order of proprietary pneumatic or who knows what...




I'll post one tonite.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 26, 2014)

Those sure look like valve holes, so these are probably an early pneumatic rim.  There were a LOT of incompatible tires out there.  An 1893 reference has the Eagle offered with Gormully&Jeffery, Akron, Morgan&Wright or Palmer tires.  The inside shot of the rim will help narrow that down, or give a clue as to what tires the rims are meant for.


----------



## sam (Sep 26, 2014)

Sunbeam used aluminum rims in the 20s. Were called Roman rims I think. Would be interesting to see older info on Alum rims.


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 27, 2014)

Here's an ad from 1894 for the Eagle Bicycle Mfg.Co., featuring aluminum rims


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Here's an ad from 1894 for the Eagle Bicycle Mfg.Co., featuring aluminum rims




Very cool!   Thanks! I had another CABEr mention that they might be from and Eagle too.


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2014)

Here are some more photos. The front rim has 32 spokes, the back has 40.


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 27, 2014)

The rims looks like they're for pneumatic tires? 
John B.Dunlop’s patent for a bicycle tire, was granted in 1888. 
The process of manufacturing the pneumatic tire was granted in 1896






George H.F. Schrader patent for the valve stem was granted 1894 but his business had been established since 1844.


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> The rims looks like they're for pneumatic tires?
> John B.Dunlop’s patent for a bicycle tire, was granted in 1888.
> The process of manufacturing the pneumatic tire was granted in 1896
> 
> ...




Good info!  Thanks


----------



## pikljoose (Nov 3, 2015)

Cool rims, never seen that profile.  

That gusset with 10 copper rivets def screams "Eagle".

If you remove a bit of oxide from the gusset you'll probably find the pat info stamping. (see my 3rd pic).

For reference, these are optional aluminum hoops on my 1896 Eagle Model B.  These are for the clincher-esque Eagle brand tire with a removable tube.


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Sold the rims awhile ago.



escape*artist said:


> Cool rims, never seen that profile.
> 
> That gusset with 10 copper rivets def screams "Eagle".
> 
> ...


----------

